# Total Rainx 2/1 glass cleaner removal



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

after being stupid enough to hope I could get on with another glass sealant I tri ed Rainx Glass cleaner and could kick myself. 

I have tried washing and a wipe with some Barkeepers friend on a sponge x2 and still have a film /smeary windscreen. ipers have been cleaned with vinegar as has the windscreen. i havent tried AG Glass polish or Halford INtensive cutting stuff yet as its raining constatly but doubt it will shift silicon based Rain X. Lighter fluid has been mentioned but cant say inwant to use that on a brand new car.

MY car is a just over a month old and the windscreen was perfect before hand. I cant believe Im back here again after doing similar to a different car with another sealant:wall:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Well you know the product description of halfords Intensive glass cutter.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> after being stupid enough to hope I could get on with another glass sealant I tri ed Rainx Glass cleaner and could kick myself.
> 
> I have tried washing and a wipe with some Barkeepers friend on a sponge x2 and still have a film /smeary windscreen. ipers have been cleaned with vinegar as has the windscreen. i havent tried AG Glass polish or Halford INtensive cutting stuff yet as its raining constatly but doubt it will shift silicon based Rain X. Lighter fluid has been mentioned but cant say inwant to use that on a brand new car.
> 
> MY car is a just over a month old and the windscreen was perfect before hand. I cant believe Im back here again after doing similar to a different car with another sealant:wall:


which rainx did you use , can you link to it ?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Ill try it next dry day I am off. Have you had success with it yourself?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> Ill try it next dry day I am off. Have you had success with it yourself?


Use the quote button, are you responding to me or paul?


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

paulyoung666 said:


> which rainx did you use , can you link to it ?


http://www.rainx.co.uk/products7.php got some from ASDA for three pounds which was being sold off


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Avanti said:


> Use the quote button, are you responding to me or paul?


Ooops watching Top Gear Special got a bit distracted...I was replying to you Avanti.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> Ooops watching Top Gear Special got a bit distracted...I was replying to you Avanti.


I have used intensive glass cutter, and it is a fantastic polish, £4 for 250ml puts it equivalent to £8 for 500ml so more expensive than some offerings, it is designed to clean glass prior to applying chit on the glass, I never use the glass sealants as for nearly every post about applying it, there is another post about problems with it, a new car will will have new glass and repel water just fine , a polish 2 or 3 times per year is all that is required, :thumb:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

PWOOD said:


> http://www.rainx.co.uk/products7.php got some from ASDA for three pounds which was being sold off





Avanti said:


> I have used intensive glass cutter, and it is a fantastic polish, £4 for 250ml puts it equivalent to £8 for 500ml so more expensive than some offerings, it is designed to clean glass prior to applying chit on the glass, I never use the glass sealants as for nearly every post about applying it, there is another post about problems with it, a new car will will have new glass and repel water just fine , a polish 2 or 3 times per year is all that is required, :thumb:


I know it will it was totally stupidity on my part as I bought the Rain X stuff to use on the side windows and rear of my Honda CRZ which I am happy with as it helps keep them clean. I thought it wasnt meant to be that resilient and thought why not try it on the front and at 55mph plus its okay but a lot of my time is spent in the town at less than 30 and wipers are required which leaves that film behind after a wipe which fades instantly but I just cant be doing with it.

The Halford ITG I have is very old but seemed okay when I last used it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PWOOD said:


> I know it will it was totally stupidity on my part as I bought the Rain X stuff to use on the side windows and rear of my Honda CRZ which I am happy with as it helps keep them clean. I thought it wasnt meant to be that resilient and thought why not try it on the front and at 55mph plus its okay but a lot of my time is spent in the town at less than 30 and wipers are required which leaves that film behind after a wipe which fades instantly but I just cant be doing with it.
> 
> The Halford ITG I have is very old but seemed okay when I last used it.


yep at those speeds the clean glass will clear itself due to the wind drag, Honda CRZ nice otor by the way :thumb:

10 secs into this video, you may note the water beads find their own way off the screen



at motorway speeds the effect is the same as glass sealant


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

i have been using some for a few months now... at about 35mph+ its brilliant. 

in all fairness it wasn't untill my 3rd application i managed to crack applying it properly as i was having similar problems to you.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

grant motox said:


> i have been using some for a few months now... at about 35mph+ its brilliant.
> 
> *in all fairness it wasn't untill my 3rd application i managed to crack applying it properly as i was having similar problems to you.*


Please do your bit for DW and share the secret to applying it then, as it is a frequent problem posted all too often


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I sprayed the screen in three places spread the stuff about with a mf cloth and then buffed off with another mf cloth. Each wipe leaves a temp streak behind. is this not normal!
Paul

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

off topic, but Honda CRZ that's a pretty rare car, any pictures?


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

PWOOD said:


> I sprayed the screen in three places spread the stuff about with a mf cloth and then buffed off with another mf cloth. Each wipe leaves a temp streak behind. is this not normal!
> Paul
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


same as me , and as for the comment earlier on about the wind pressure at 60mph blowing the water off the screen , why do i not need to use my wipers very often when other new cars do , and i am one for having as clean a screen as possible , i just wish i had bought more at £3 from Asda when i had the chance :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

paulyoung666 said:


> same as me , and as for the comment earlier on about the wind pressure at 60mph blowing the water off the screen , why do i not need to use my wipers very often when other new cars do , and i am one for having as clean a screen as possible , i just wish i had bought more at £3 from Asda when i had the chance :thumb:


I put a vid up in post #10, my car is long from new and has not seen a lick of glass sealant, just showing clean glass can do just as well :thumb:


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I put a vid up in post #10, my car is long from new and has not seen a lick of glass sealant, just showing clean glass can do just as well :thumb:


ahhhh , clean glass , i would agree there , but what would you use to clean it to that degree ? ....


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

paulyoung666 said:


> ahhhh , clean glass , i would agree there , but what would you use to clean it to that degree ? ....


No fancy names, AG glass polish, Halfords ITS,TW Clearvue Nilco glass cleaner, and various glass cleaners over the years :thumb:
thing is as well , the glass had not just been cleaned, but it does not take long after a wash to wizz over the glass with glass cleaner.


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> No fancy names, AG glass polish, Halfords ITS,TW Clearvue Nilco glass cleaner, and various glass cleaners over the years :thumb:
> thing is as well , the glass had not just been cleaned, but it does not take long after a wash to wizz over the glass with glass cleaner.


or rainx spray , still reckon it was a bargain for £3 a bottle


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

paulyoung666 said:


> or rainx spray , still reckon it was a bargain for £3 a bottle


It's not for being unable to afford it, in fact there maybe some rain away downstairs, I just know cleaned glass repels water and no fear of smearing :thumb:


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> It's not for being unable to afford it, in fact there maybe some rain away downstairs, I just know cleaned glass repels water and no fear of smearing :thumb:


i understand that :thumb: , what i dont understand is why some have no problem with the stuff yet some have no end of problem , it makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

paulyoung666 said:


> i understand that :thumb: , what i dont understand is why some have no problem with the stuff yet some have no end of problem , it makes no sense whatsoever


I do 
Some make a hash of a lot of things they touch 
Dusty polish, smearing glass cleaner, unbuffable wax, streaky car shampoo 
It's just the way the world goes


----------



## paulyoung666 (Jul 6, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I do
> Some make a hash of a lot of things they touch
> Dusty polish, smearing glass cleaner, unbuffable wax, streaky car shampoo
> It's just the way the world goes


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Dry day yesterday so got out the Halfords Glass cutting polish and did the screen 3 times, wiped over with vinegar to make sure no residue left over and  Still leaves a nice film behind after each track of the wipers. Took the wipers off and steeped them in some Fairly in the sink and there is no black stuff coming off them when a cloth i run along them.

Rain x site says glass is porous and it fills in the pores which repels water better. Surely there is something that will restore my windscreen to its former state.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

Rain-x is silicon based. I would have expected the glass cutter to have removed it. It would have likely migrated to the blades though.

The problem is now likely that you have removed the graphite coating on the wiper blades. New blades are likely to be the solution


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

I had similar issue with another glass sealant and replaced the wipes at some cost and it made little difference. I wasn't aware graphite coating was on the blades so thanks for that. I have emailed rain x UK to see what they recommend. 

Does anyone know of a silicon remover other than the bathroom stuff you get in b&q

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Rain X advocate giving the wipers a clean with the Rain x 2 in 1 cleaner on their website. Would this have helped avoidthe smearingin the first place as im kinda reluctant to experiment any more. 

Paulyoung666 have you tried that?


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

i had the same problem with rain x on my last car, tried repel on my i10 same problem, superb product for all the other glass just not windscreens the haze when using the wipers drove me nuts especially at night. Tried all sorts to remove it autobrite,autoglym,turtle wax glass polishes,bar keepers claying, ipa, vinegar even jif as suggested by the makers of rainx. The only thing ive found that would remove it was ceriglass.

Not impressed with fog x either the car steamed up worst than before it was applied.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the reply shinyi10. Ceriglass...does that require a machine polisher. Ill read up on it.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## shiny i10 (Aug 3, 2011)

you can but thats more for polishing scratches out, i got the kit which came with 2 applicators and a cloth used it on my car and a mate at work.


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

shiny i10 said:


> i had the same problem with rain x on my last car, tried repel on my i10 same problem, superb product for all the other glass just not windscreens the haze when using the wipers drove me nuts *especially at night*. Tried all sorts to remove it autobrite,autoglym,turtle wax glass polishes,bar keepers claying, ipa, vinegar even jif as suggested by the makers of rainx. The only thing ive found that would remove it was ceriglass.
> 
> Not impressed with fog x either the car steamed up worst than before it was applied.


yet at night I find it at its best, as Ive mentioned before I have been using it for a while with no issues, I admit it doesnt last months on the front screen but the sides and even the rear have lasted very well.


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Not being funny but that 2in1 cleaner from rainX has practically no sealant in it - it's an excellent cleaner IMO but adds very little in rain repellant. What little is there will disappear ver quickly in this weather without you doing anything at all.

Washing the wipers in fairy was a worse idea as once you remove the anti-friction coating, IMO, the wipers need replacing. I replace mine at least once a year. There would be little harm in cleaning them as advised by rainX. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

gkerr4 said:


> Not being funny but that 2in1 cleaner from rainX has practically no sealant in it - it's an excellent cleaner IMO but adds very little in rain repellant. What little is there will disappear ver quickly in this weather without you doing anything at all.
> 
> Washing the wipers in fairy was a worse idea as once you remove the anti-friction coating, IMO, the wipers need replacing. I replace mine at least once a year. There would be little harm in cleaning them as advised by rainX.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You live and you learn and i took you comment as intended (helpful:thumb. I did not know that wipers had an anti friction coating that could be wiped off. I suppose my reasoning was that wipers get exposed to screen wash and car wash detergent all the time. In the past if I have had a film on the screen a wipe over with Fairy including the wipers usually cured it but then again I never used Rain x or G3. FWIW the film is across the entire arc of the wipers which fades instantly when they return to off position if that makes sense. all my cleaning has not changed this action since first application of Rain X.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I used wheel acid to get rid of the g1 from my windscreen :doublesho shocking, I know but it removed it and now I can see again not sayin you should try this by the way


----------



## johnboydigs (Mar 1, 2008)

easiest way is to use methylated spirits as this is effective for removing polish that has been accidently put onto a windscreen and it has not failed me yet. As for application problems i use rain X 2 in 1 all the time without any problems with either application or smearing once its on.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

I use the car lack twins instead of rain x.


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

You could get yourself 1 cheapo wiper from tesco etc, put that on and see how it goes, it the smears go then at least you know it the wipers that are at fault, they cost about 3 quid so nothing to worry about that much.

Also out of interest what screen wash do you use? some seem to cause smearing from what have read on here, and prestone stuff has some sort of sealant in it, from what the bottle i looked at in tesco said anyway.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

rainx is on offer at the moment in asda


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Tazz said:


> rainx is on offer at the moment in asda


yeah thats what started this problem £3 for use on the sides and rear but could I resist trying it on the front:wall:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

jebus said:


> You could get yourself 1 cheapo wiper from tesco etc, put that on and see how it goes, it the smears go then at least you know it the wipers that are at fault, they cost about 3 quid so nothing to worry about that much.
> 
> Also out of interest what screen wash do you use? some seem to cause smearing from what have read on here, and prestone stuff has some sort of sealant in it, from what the bottle i looked at in tesco said anyway.


Bought Prestone stuff last january and its horrendos on a standard windcreen anyway smeared really badly so emptied the washer bottle that very day. I no longer have the same car. My screenwash is whatever Honda put in at the factory as its not used that much and never smeared before Rain x. Must see if those wipers can fit a Honda CRZ but I doubt it somehow and £3 is half what my local Tesco is charging.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

johnboydigs said:


> easiest way is to use methylated spirits as this is effective for removing polish that has been accidently put onto a windscreen and it has not failed me yet. As for application problems i use rain X 2 in 1 all the time without any problems with either application or smearing once its on.


i was advised by to try Tardis or Meths as it was probably lying about the house anyway. Did a wipe with Meths but maybe was too spareing with it however the wipers juddered like feck afterwards once screen washed with mild Apc solution which made me think the screen was maybe too clean so gave the screen a wipe over with Autoglym Glass Polish and used that on wipers as advised on the polish itself again though used very very sparingly. Still get a film on the up pass and lights have a smear effect until it clears ina couple of seconds just like the first RAin X application. Still reluctant to replace 3 month old mildly used wipers at the cost of them at least until I am 110% sure Rain X is gone. My car uses two different sizes so not an easy purchase outside the Honda network.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Please do your bit for DW and share the secret to applying it then, as it is a frequent problem posted all too often


*What I do:*

- make sure you start with a clean windscreen I.e. when cleaning whole car
- apply a glass polish, I use autoglym
- spray the rain x and lightly spread with a soft cotton cloth, using this means it won't be soaked up by the cloth, instead a thin layer is evenly applied.
- leave 1-2mins 
- wipe really lightly with a microfibre, it may looked smeared but I found leaving 5mins these actually disappear

EXTRA NOTE: I try to avoid using wipers and when first applied I try to avoid rain for a few hours (that's not always controllable in this country)

Hope this helps in the same way it did me. It's a brilliant product for the money


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

grant motox said:


> *What I do:*
> 
> - make sure you start with a clean windscreen I.e. when cleaning whole car
> - apply a glass polish, I use autoglym
> ...


its the trying to avoid wipers bit thats impossible in the town at low speeds. i dont find a problem with smears or that if i dont use the wipers. I take you also get that temp film left behind when you have to use the wipers which lasts 3 or 4 seconds...thats the bit I find very distracting especially in town at night or on lit highways.

i didnt apply over a glass polish though as i was using the Rain x combo glass cleaner didnt think it woud be required. also i applied using a microfibre cloth so a few areas i could try if brave enough to reapply:tumbleweed:


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Replaced the wipers and normality returned


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

It seems Rain X once applied gets on the wipers and once thats the case they are fecked. Im using G3 on the sides and rear and love the way the windows remain clean but have no intention of putting on the front screen. 

So my £3 bottle of Rain X 2-1 cost me £25 all in


----------

